# help me, /etc/conf.d/net!

## lucapost

Ciao a tutti, scrivo per chiedervi aiuto riguardo la configurazione del file /etc/conf.d/net

Grazie alla guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part4 sono riuscito ad attivare correttamente la LAN attraverso l'aggiunta delle seguenti righe in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=("192.168.0.92 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.0.1")
```

e del server dns in /etc/resolv.conf (che poi è lo stesso per la connessione wifi);

Comunque non l'ho trovata sufficente per quel che riguarda il wireless.

Ora mi trovo in difficoltà riguardo l'avvio al boot della connessione wifi, ho fatto molte prove, ma tutte senza successo; per connettermi via wifi in questo momento utilizzo il segunte script, dove penso si possano trovare tutte le informazione da dare al /etc/conf.d/net:

```
#!/bin/bash

#Programma per la connessione alla rete WIFI

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth2 down

ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

iwconfig eth1 essid AAAAA mode Managed key restricted XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

Per quel che riguarda ifconfig le righe da inserire nel /etc/conf.d/net sono simili a quelle per la LAN, cioè:

```
config_eth1=("192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth1=("default gw 192.168.1.1")
```

Per quel che riguarda iwconfig...bèh, è qui che ho trovato difficoltà!

E' indispensabile che fornisca anche l'essid in quanto è nascosto (in wifi-radar mi viene fuori la voce <hidden>)

Qualcuno mi da una mano?

Luca.

ps: intanto mettiamo a posto questo, e poi magari mi aiutate a perfezionarlo...   :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

puoi usare il parametro config_ESSID, come scritto in /etc/conf.d/net.example

----------

## MajinJoko

guarda il file /etc/conf.d/wireless.example

e crea /etc/conf.d/wireless con le tue impostazioni.

ciao

----------

## lucapost

ho fatto qualche passo avanti, ma non sono soddisfatto. Questo è il mio /etc/conf.d/net attuale:

```
config_eth0=("192.168.0.92 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.0.1")

modules=("iwconfig")

essid_eth1=("AAAAA")

mode_eth1=("Managed")

channel_eth1=("auto")

config_AAAAA=("192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_AAAAA=("default gw 192.168.1.1")

key_AAAAA=("XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX enc restricted")

dns_servers_AAAAA=( "YYY.YYY.YYY.Y")
```

Qui accade che all'avvio mi carica entrambe le impostazioni senza dare alcun errore (anche se la LAN, con cavo staccato, non ha alcun gateway), infatti un controllo mi da:

```
asus ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D4:D0:EB:2E

          inet addr:192.168.0.92  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:00:1E:1E:8C

          inet addr:192.168.1.92  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4210 errors:0 dropped:176 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1339 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1221900 (1.1 Mb)  TX bytes:578354 (564.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x8000 Memory:fa9ff000-fa9fffff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:53 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:53 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:10034 (9.7 Kb)  TX bytes:10034 (9.7 Kb)

asus ~ # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    2000   0        0 eth1

```

Diamo la priorità al wifi. Il problema è che se ho su entrambe le interfaccie non riesco a navigare, però se ho su solo il wifi tutto ok.

La soluzione, anche se un pò complessa, alla quale vorrei arrivare è la seguente:

1 - eth0 prova con la configurazione 

```
config_eth0=("192.168.0.92 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.0.1")
```

2 - se 1 fallisce, prova su eth0 l'assegnamento automatico con dhcp.

3 - se 2 fallisce, stoppa eth0

4 - eth1 prova la configurazione 

```

modules=("iwconfig")

essid_eth1=("AAAAA")

mode_eth1=("Managed")

channel_eth1=("auto")

config_AAAAA=("192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_AAAAA=("default gw 192.168.1.1")

key_AAAAA=("XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX enc restricted")

dns_servers_AAAAA=( "YYY.YYY.YYY.Y")
```

5 - se 4 fallisce, prova su eth1 l'assegnamento automatico con dhcp.

6 - se nemmeno questo ha funzionato, disattiva entrambe le interfaccie!!!

Cavolo, buttando giù queste righe mi son reso conto che probabilmente la cosa migliore è crearsi un nuovo initscipt(magari in C, era qui che c'era una struttura tipo 'case'?)che faccia queste cose.

Sarebbe figo crearsi dei file di configurazione con le opzioni desiderate gestiti da questo sciprt!

Mi chiedo se esista già una cosa del genere, sapete qualche esempio?

Per me tutto questo è solo fantasia, ma sicuramente c'è qualcuno che ci lavora con queste cose che può darmi una mano.

Verrebbe fuori un'ottimo howto!

Scusate per il poema, ma questa cosa mi ha proprio preso bene, chissà se questa estate ci perderò un pò di tempo, sempre se qualcuno di voi non mi abbia già fornito la soluzione!

Grazie a tutti.

Luca.

----------

## otaku

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Cavolo, buttando giù queste righe mi son reso conto che probabilmente la cosa migliore è crearsi un nuovo initscipt(magari in C, era qui che c'era una struttura tipo 'case'?)che faccia queste cose.

 

Puoi usare /etc/conf.d/local.{start,stop} per queste cose, ma sommando tutti i timeout in caso non ci fossero reti l'avvio rislterebbe estremamente lento.

Sul mio notebook ho creato degli script per l'avvio delle interfacce che a seconda dello stato (UP o DOWN) alzano o abbassano le porte mettendo lo script in init.d in /etc/sudoers per usare questi comandi da utente.

Su X ho bindato questi comandi con xbindkeys così alla pressione di una combinazione di due tasti (Alt Gr+ò ad es.) attivo l'interfaccia che voglio.

Se la cosa ti può soddisfare ti posto lo scriptino.

----------

## lucapost

si, in effetti il problema dei tempi non è relativo anche se si può risolvere con un'opzione di timeout.

I problemi che trovo nella configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net (/etc/conf.d/wireless non ho capito ancora come funziona, devo creare per lui un /etc/init.d/wireless?) sono dovuti al fatto che le reti wifi alle quali accedo normalmente hanno i più svariati modelli di crittografia, sopra ho postato un esempio di crittografia WEP restricted, con ip statico , dns ecc. tutti parametri che non vengono settati automaticamente, ma mi capita spesso di dover accedere ad una rete se non sbaglio WPA, con assegnazione automatica dell'ip, che mi chiede, attraverso il browser, di accettare un certificato e poi di inserire lo user e la relativa password! Per questa ad esempio non saprei quasi da dove incominciare la configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net.

Queste sono le caratteristiche delle reti alle quali accedo di frequente e purtroppo riguardo la WPA ora come ora non saprei dare altre informazioni..

Sarebbe comodo per me che questo fosse gestito tutto dal boot nel caso fosse riconosciuto il relativo acces-point.

Ho letto su qualche post che una soluzione è quella di configurare il menù di grub con voci che abilitano servizi a seconda del luogo nel quale ci si trova (immagino /etc/init.d/local.... si riferisca anche a questo!!!), forse opterò per questa via se qualcuno di voi non mi saprà dare qualche consiglio migliore!

Luca.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ma usare una conf del tipo 

config_ESSID ("blablabla") no?

Per il supporto a wpa devi emergere wpa_supplicant, poi in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf trovi un sacco di esempi su come settare le opzioni.

----------

## otaku

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> I problemi che trovo nella configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net [..] sono dovuti al fatto che le reti wifi alle quali accedo normalmente hanno i più svariati modelli di crittografia

 

è possibile stabilire impostazioni a parte per ogni MAC address a cui ti connetti sempre in /etc/conf.d/wireless.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

anche io ho un problema simile e non riesco a trovare info in proposito.Premetto che ho bisogno di IP Statico. Intanto ho dovuto usare ndiswrapper per far riconoscere la mia scheda wifi usb, e fin quì tutto ok. Ho emerso tutto il necessario.

Ecco il mio /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

key_AAAAAAAAA="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX enc open"

preferred_aps=( "AAAAAAAAA" )

essid_wlan0="AAAAAAAAA"

mode_wlan0="auto"

channel_wlan0="6"

config_AAAAAAAAA=( "192.168.1.110/24 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_AAAAAAAAA=( "default via 192.168.1.254" )

dns_servers_AAAAAAAAA=( "DNS_1" "DNS_2" )
```

Avevo provato a fare le stesse impostazioni anche nel file /etc/conf.d/wireless ma poi ho messo tutto quì.

Non capisco dove sbaglio.. poi il file /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 (wlan0 è appunto come viene vista la mia scheda wireless) non esiste... Boh!

Comunque, ecco cosa accade se faccio un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...

/etc/conf.d/net: line 10: key_AAAAAAAAA=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX enc open: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 15: syntax error near unexpected token `"192.168.1.110/24 brd 192.168.1.255"'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 15: `config_AAAAAAAAA=( "192.168.1.110/24 brd 192.168.1.255" )'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 10: key_AAAAAAAAA=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX enc open: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 15: syntax error near unexpected token `"192.168.1.110/24 brd 192.168.1.255"'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 15: `config_AAAAAAAAA=( "192.168.1.110/24 brd 192.168.1.255" )'                     [ ok ]

/etc/conf.d/net: line 10: key_AAAAAAAAA=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX enc open: command not found

/etc/conf.d/net: line 15: syntax error near unexpected token `"192.168.1.110/24 brd 192.168.1.255"'

/etc/conf.d/net: line 15: `config_AAAAAAAAA=( "192.168.1.110/24 brd 192.168.1.255" )'

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     192.168.1.100                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 192.168.1.254 ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                      [ ok ]

```

Gli stessi errori me li da anche se utilizzo il file /etc/conf.d/wireless.

EDIT: alla fine ho risolto con uno scriptino da usare ogni volta che mi serve la rete wireless:

```
#! /bin/sh

ifconfig eth0 down

iwconfig wlan0 essid MY_ESSID

iwconfig wlan0 channel 6

iwconfig wlan0 ap xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

iwconfig wlan0 key xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx enc open

iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.254
```

L'unica cosa che non capisco è perchè non possono coesistere eth0 e wlan0 insieme.. (forse mi sbaglio). Vorrei poter caricare entrambe le periferiche al boot.. anche se a questo punto penso sia "rischioso" visto che non è detto che io abbia inserito la pennetta wifi.

----------

## lucapost

il mio problema ora è questo:

il simpatico amministratore di rete wifi, ha fatto in modo che la rete sia invisibile a chiunque non sappia dell'esistenza della rete, o meglio del suo essid, nel mio caso AAAAA.

Infatti il risultato del comando 'iwlist wlan0 scan' non mi indica in nessun caso la presenza della rete AAAAA.

Tutto funziona magicamente nel caso lancio il seguente script:

```
jarod ~ # cat /usr/local/sbin/AAAAA

#!/bin/sh

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

iwconfig wlan0 essid AAAAA mode Managed key restricted XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

echo 'nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX' >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

ho riportato allora queste configurazioni in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_AAAAA=("192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_AAAAA=("default gw 192.168.1.1")

key_AAAAA=("restricted XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX")

mode_AAAAA=("Managed")

dns_servers_AAAAA=("XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX")

preferred_aps=( "AAAAA" "BBBBB" "CCCCC" )

```

Nel caso aggiunga net.wlan0 al runlevel di default, al reboot l'accesspoint non viene rilevato, e mi parte il dhcp come ho configurato in /etc/conf.d/net (parte che ho omesso di postare).Mi loggo root, lancio lo script AAAAA e tutto funziona corettamente.

Nel caso ora faccio partire

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 
```

e quante volte voglio

[code]/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart/code]

il collegamento continua a funzionare.

come faccio a configurate /etc/conf.d/net in modo che parta tutto all'avvio?

Ho dato un'occhiata a /etc/conf.d/net.example e /etc/conf.d/wireless.example ma non ho trovato (forse anche perchè l'inglese non è la mia prima lingua!!!) nulla che potesse aiutarmi.

Luca.

----------

## lucapost

AGGIORNAENTO

mi sono un pò aggiornato dalla situazione precedente, utilizzo wpa_supplicant per tutte le reti: wpa, wep, senza crittografia.

Ma il problema è sempre che accedo ad una rete wep con essid nascosto.

Questo è il mio wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
 ~/> cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="AAAAA"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=111111111111111111111111111

        priority=1

        auth_alg=SHARED

}

network={

        ssid="BBBBB"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="bbbbb"

        priority=2

}

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999

}
```

commentando un pò questa configurazione, ap_scan=2 mi serve perchè la rete AAAAA ha essid nascosto, la rete BBBBB non ha essid nascosto.

Questo è quindi il mio /etc/conf.d/net:

```
###########     WPA_SUPPLICANT     ########################

ctrl_interface_group=0

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

ap_scan=2

#AAAAA

config_wlan0="192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_wlan0="XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX"

#BBBBB

config_BBBBB="dhcp"

#CCCCC

config_CCCCC="dhcp"

```

il problema è che se per la rete AAAAA passo una configurazione per essid tipo:

```
config_AAAAA="192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_AAAAA="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_AAAAA="XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX"
```

Ricordo che alla rete AAAAA, con essid nascosto, devo accedere con ip statico.

Quando lancio l'initscript la rete viene riconosciuta, ma i parametri IP, GATEWAY e DNS, non vengono settati e quindi non riesco a connettermi tranquillamente.

Questa cosa avviamente non accade se mantengo la configurazione per interfaccia come in /etc/conf.d/net (config_wlan0=....). Questo però non mi va bene quando mi connetto alle altre reti con IP dinamici.Succo della storia: come risolvo sto problema degli essid nascosti?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, io mi connetto da sempre ad un access point con essid nascosto e con ip statico.

Il mio router di casa è configurato come quello "tuo" in questione appunto.

Mi sembra di ricordare (ora non sono sul pc in questione) che sia net.eth0 che net.wlan0 sono nel runlevel di default e net.wlan0 è un collegamento simbolico a net.eth0. Tutto quì.

Per il resto non mi sembra che ci siano problemi di configurazione nel file /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## lucapost

ma nel tuo /etc/conf.d/net ha una configurazione del tipo,

```
config_wlan0="192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_wlan0="XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" 
```

oppure del tipo,

```
config_ESSID="192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_ESSID="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_ESSID="XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" 
```

????

Perchè la seconda a me non funge...

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho una configurazione del primo tipo.

----------

## lucapost

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho una configurazione del primo tipo.

 

quella funziona anche a me, potresti provare quella con l'essid e dirmi se funge?

giusto per capire se è un mio problema di configurazione oppure no.

eppure sull'handbook, al punto 4.d, dicono che dovrebbe fungere anche con wpa_supplicant

----------

## fbcyborg

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Ho una configurazione del primo tipo. 
> 
> quella funziona anche a me, potresti provare quella con l'essid e dirmi se funge?
> 
> giusto per capire se è un mio problema di configurazione oppure no.
> ...

 

Scusami ma non ho intenzione di provare... Ti spiego: con il wireless ho sclerato abbastanza per più di un anno, e per scaramanzia, per principio, per quello che vuoi, mi sono promesso che non avrei toccato più un file di configurazione. Fra l'altro anche ipw3945d mi ha fatto tribolare.

Ma in pratica.. perché non vuoi lasciare la configurazione del primo tipo? Se funziona lascia le cose cosi!  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma in pratica.. perché non vuoi lasciare la configurazione del primo tipo? Se funziona lascia le cose cosi! 

 

La configurazione che utilizzi tu è una configurazione per interfaccia, è usuale utilizzarla quando ti colleghi sempre alla stessa rete wifi.

A me capita di accedere a diverse reti, e non tutte supportano ip dimanici. 

In particolare una, alla quale devo associare un ip statico, gateway e dns, ha essid nascosto. 

Fin'ora sono giunto alla conclusione che per reti con essid nascosto NON funziona la configurazione per essid in /etc/conf.d/net, cioè la seconda di cui sopra.

Spero tanto che qualcuno mi smentisca.

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora... ho acceso il portatile per dirti quale sia la mia configurazione:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_eth1=90

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

dhcpcd_eth0="nodns -R"

dhcpcd_eth1="nodns -R"

```

Come vedi la tua wlan0 per me è eth0.

Ecco cosa parte al runlevel di boot:

```
net.eth0 | default

net.eth1 | default
```

```
# ls -l /etc/init.d/net*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Jun 22 00:14 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Dec 11  2006 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.lo

```

Con questa configurazione io riesco a connettermi a tutti i tipi di reti, in particolare:

1) rete con essid nascosto e dhcp disabilitato

2) rete con essid pubblico e dhcp attivo

Nel primo caso non devo toccare nulla.

Nel secondo invece basta che da root faccio:

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

ed ecco che ottengo un IP dinamicamente.

Idem per eth0 se volessi connettermi con la porta ethernet.

Ti posso quindi confermare che mi connetto a diverse reti wifi fortemente eterogenee, per la precisione 6 reti wifi diverse.

Penso quindi che una configurazione simile alla mia possa andar bene anche a te visto che per una rete in particolare devi assegnare un ip statico.

Quindi, per concludere, NON serve configurare per ESSID in /etc/conf.d/net ma basta la configurazione per interfaccia.

Ah, ovviamente per far funzionare eth1 devo sempre fare: 

```
ifconfig eth0 down
```

Ciao

----------

## lucapost

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel primo caso non devo toccare nulla.
> 
> Nel secondo invece basta che da root faccio:
> ...

 

ma siamo davvero così lontani da avere uno script che gestisca in automatico queste cose?

----------

## fbcyborg

A dire la verità non lo so.

Onestamente non sono aggiornato in merito. Se qualcuno mi da qualche dritta, sicuramente aggiorno il sistema a qualcosa, a qualche metodo / software, più recente.

Al momento, riesco a far funzionare le cose così. Comunque ho sentito parlare di network manager. Ma non so se sia questa la soluzione al tuo problema (anche se non lo escluderei). Io ancora aspetto prima di sostituirlo a wpa_supplicant, visto che ancora funziona tutto bene, più o meno.

Quel che è certo è che come ti ho detto riesco a fare tutto.

----------

## lucapost

per quel che mi riguarda, wpa_supplicant fa tutto quello che devo rispetto a quello che dice la sua guida.

quello che non funziona, ripeto, è la configurazione per essid nascosti in /etc/conf.d/net.

Non ho comunque intenzione di passare ad un tool grafico come network manager. Come te non posso che accontentarmi di quello che ho, per ora.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> quello che non funziona, ripeto, è la configurazione per essid nascosti in /etc/conf.d/net.

 

Come ti dicevo, alla fine non serve adottare quel tipo di configurazione per ottenere ciò che ti serve. Quindi evitala a questo punto. Per quanto riguarda il resto, sì... per il momento accontentiamoci di quello che c'è, anche perché secondo me abbiamo abbastanza!  :Very Happy: 

Non scorderò mai i primi tempi in cui tribolavo con la scheda wifi, ed ora che funziona non mi sento di chiedere altro!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> per quel che mi riguarda, wpa_supplicant fa tutto quello che devo rispetto a quello che dice la sua guida.
> 
> quello che non funziona, ripeto, è la configurazione per essid nascosti in /etc/conf.d/net.
> 
> Non ho comunque intenzione di passare ad un tool grafico come network manager. Come te non posso che accontentarmi di quello che ho, per ora.

 

per quanto concerne il problema essid, puoi usare tale voce nel file di configurazione di wpa_supplicant, in modo tale che lanciando wpa_supplicant ti collega all'AP che ha quel essid.  visto che comunque lo usi per collegarti con la wifi.

ciao

nb:spero di aver capito il tuo problema   :Razz: 

----------

## lucapost

up

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa, ma mi sembrava di averti dato la soluzione al problema visto che io ho risolto così. Cos'è che mi sfugge?

----------

## lucapost

non funziona la configurazione per essid nascosti, cioè se AAAA è un essid nascosto:

```

config_AAAAA="192.168.1.92 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_AAAAA="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_AAAAA="140.105.134.1"
```

all'avvio dell'initscript dell'interfaccia, non viene impostato l'ip, il gateway ed il dns.

L'access point viene comunque trovato da wpa_supplicant, cioè il comando:

```
iwconfig wlan0
```

da il risultato aspettato(...)

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma scusa, ti ho detto più di una volta di non usare quel tipo di configurazione, cos'è che non va con la configurazione che ti ho dato io????

Perché ti ostini a configurare quel file in quel modo?

----------

## lucapost

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma scusa, ti ho detto più di una volta di non usare quel tipo di configurazione, cos'è che non va con la configurazione che ti ho dato io????

 

la tua configurazione funziona correttamente.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perché ti ostini a configurare quel file in quel modo?

 

perchè non accedo solo a quella rete, accedo a diverse reti con ip statico diverso, gateway diverso e dns diverso.

Mi piacerebbe che partisse tutto in automatico senza dover mettere mano ogni volta che cambio rete a /etc/conf.d/net, o lanciare dhcpcd, oppure ifconfig, o route o mettere mano in /etc/resolv.conf.

Chiaro?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, chiaro.. 

Forse, e dico forse... pretendi un po' troppo. Se il computer fosse onnisciente farebbe quello che vuoi tu!   :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, chiaro.. 
> 
> Forse, e dico forse... pretendi un po' troppo. Se il computer fosse onnisciente farebbe quello che vuoi tu!  

 

Vista lo fa bene   :Crying or Very sad: 

e non vedo perchè non lo possa fare anche gentoo!   :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Ok, chiaro.. 
> 
> Forse, e dico forse... pretendi un po' troppo. Se il computer fosse onnisciente farebbe quello che vuoi tu!   
> 
> Vista lo fa bene  
> ...

 

a quanto ho capito se ho capito   :Embarassed:      , vorresti che  in base alla rete disponibile il tuo pc ci si colleghi in modo automatico.   giusto???

se è cosi dovresti riuscirci adattando al tuo caso questa parte   trovata in 

```
 /etc/conf.d/net.example
```

```

# Setting name/domain server causes /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten

# Note that if DHCP is used, and you want this to take precedence then

# set dhcp_ESSID="nodns"

#dns_servers_ESSID=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

#dns_domain_ESSID="some.domain"

#dns_search_domains_ESSID="search.this.domain search.that.domain"

# Please check the man page for resolv.conf for more information

# as domain and search (searchdomains) are mutually exclusive and

# searchdomains takes precedence

```

ha dai uno sguardo anche qui   http://www.gentoolinux.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4#doc_chap4

----------

## Panic_attacK

Ciao a tutti e buon anno nuovo!

Di gentoo e linux in generale sono un newbie, ho solo avuto una breve esperienza con ubuntu, ma sono determinato a instaurare un buon feeling con questa distribuzione.

Ieri ho installato la gentoo dal cd minimal per x86, e non ho avuto problemi, anche se ho dovuto trafficare parecchio con la configurazione della rete sia attraverso il cd che a gentoo installata, diciamo che c'ho smanettato parecchio fino ad ottenere l'accesso a internet, oggi ho combinato su un casino con i sorgenti di linux mentre tentavo di attivare il framebuffer vesafb-tng,

da inesperto come sono credo di aver sopravvalutato il problema e di conseguenza ho reinstallato la gentoo, ho cercato di riattivare il collegamento ad internet che ero riuscito ad avere l'installazione precedente, facendo ifconfig mi mostra eth0 eth1 e lo: 

```

eth0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:92:2B:DB:6C

              inet addr:192.168.1.3 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

              UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

              Rx packets:118 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

              Tx packets:119 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

              collisions:0 Txqueulen:1000

              Rx bytes:7393 (7.2 kb)  Tx bytes:10885  (10.6kb)

              Interrupt:17

eth1       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:92:2B:D9:18

              inet addr:192.168.1.3 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

              UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

              Rx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

              Tx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

              collisions:0 Txqueulen:1000

              Rx bytes:0 (0.0 b)  Tx bytes:0  (0.0 b)

              Interrupt:20

lo           Link encap:Local Loopback

              inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

              UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

              Rx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

              Tx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

              collisions:0 Txqueulen:1000
```

questo invece è il mio /etc/conf.d/net

```
#nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

                         config_eth1=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

                         config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

                         routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

                         routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

Il mio hard disk contiene winzoz oltre a gentoo, mi sono basato sulle proprietà della TCP/IP di Lan2(eth1)

che è correttamente connessa ad internet, nonchè l'unica a qui è collegato un cavo lan

le sue proprietà sono:

Indirizzo IP:              192.168.1.3

Subnet mask:            255.255.255.0

Gateway predefinito: 192.168.1.1

Server DNS preferito:192.168.1.1

Facendo ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org mi dice che non ha trovato nessun host

Ringrazio tutti coloro che tentano di aiutarmi!

P.S: spero di non aver sbagliato a postare in questo topic già aperto, ma il suo nome mi sembrava adatto

----------

## lucapost

riesci a pingare il server dns?

prova con 

```
ping -c 3 192.168.1.1
```

----------

## Panic_attacK

si, 0% packet loss

----------

## Scen

Leggiti per bene il file di configurazione d'esempio /etc/conf.d/net.example: vedrai che per impostare i server DNS devi aggiungere una riga del tipo

```

dns_servers_eth0="192.168.1.1"

```

----------

## Panic_attacK

Ok, così mi funziona:

```

config_eht1=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

config_eht0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

dns_servers_eth1=( "192.168.1.1" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "192.168.1.1" )

```

Grazie!  :Very Happy: 

pensavo che il server DNS venisse impostato da routes_eth0, esso allora cosa imposta?

----------

## Scen

 *Panic_attacK wrote:*   

> pensavo che il server DNS venisse impostato da routes_eth0, esso allora cosa imposta?

 

Il gateway predefinito.  :Cool: 

----------

## Panic_attacK

Ciao a tutti, sfortunatamente rieccomi nuovamente con problemi di rete e non solo.La mia gentoo ha dei problemi, non sò se causati dalla mia niubbiaggine o no, però ho installato la gentoo 3 volte in meno di una settimana(colpa mia)Allora, innanzitutto non riesco ad attivare il framebuffer vesafb-tng, essi non compaiono perchè la categoria VESA Driver type non appare neanche dopo la selezione di VESA VGA graphics support, poi avendo tentato più volte di installare la rete con net-setup con il cd minimal all'inizio dell'installazione ho notato che alcune volte non mi vede la eth0 o la eth1 oppure mi vede entrambe ma non la eth2, non sò perchè, io però riavviando e riavviando e impostando sempre le stesse impostazioni in net-setup alla fine mi pinga su www.gentoo.org o altri siti e mi funziona links..Comunque per affrontare i problemi preferisco iniziare da quello della rete:

```
Kernel IP routing Table

Destination        Gateway        Genmask        Flags    Metric    Ref   Use   Iface

192.168.1.0        0.0.0.0      255.255.255.0      U        0        0     0     eth0

192.168.1.0        0.0.0.0      255.255.255.0      U        0        0     0     eth1

127.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      255.0.0.0          U        0        0     0     lo

0.0.0.0            192.168.1.1  0.0.0.0            UG       0        0     0     eth0

0.0.0.0            192.168.1.1  0.0.0.0            UG       1        0     0     eth1
```

```
nano -w /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1   tux.homenetwork  tux  localhost
```

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="tux"
```

```
ping -c 3 192.168.1.3

3 packets trasmitted,3 riceived,0% lost

ping -c 3 192.168.1.1

3 packets,0 riceived,+3 errors,100% packets lost
```

```
ifconfig

eth0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:92:2B:DB:6C

              inet addr:192.168.1.3 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

              UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

              Rx packets:118 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

              Tx packets:119 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

              collisions:0 Txqueulen:1000

              Rx bytes:7393 (7.2 kb)  Tx bytes:10885  (10.6kb)

              Interrupt:17

eth1       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:92:2B:D9:18

              inet addr:192.168.1.3 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

              UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

              Rx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

              Tx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

              collisions:0 Txqueulen:1000

              Rx bytes:0 (0.0 b)  Tx bytes:0  (0.0 b)

              Interrupt:20

lo           Link encap:Local Loopback

              inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

              UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

              Rx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

              Tx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

              collisions:0 Txqueulen:1000
```

```

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

dns_servers_eth1=( "192.168.1.1" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "192.168.1.1" )
```

Ecco il mio hardware in caso servisse per questo e i problemi sucessivi.

Processore :Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3Ghz daily use

MB: Asus Commando(P965/ICH8R)

Scheda Grafica: point of view 8800 gts 320MB

Alimentatore:Enermax Libery 620W

Scheda Rete:Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet controller

Se l'errore è banale perdonatemi, ma ci stò perdendo la testa  :Sad: 

Grazie di cuore a chi mi dà una mano..!!Last edited by Panic_attacK on Fri Jan 04, 2008 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koma

Io uso networkmanager e sono MOLTO felice =)  

http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager

Se si tratta di un laptop non vedo la necessità di avere una configurazione statica anche perchè andando in giro per clienti nel mio caso dovrei smanettare ogni volta nelle impostazioni.

Networkmanager fa un detect automatico se pluggato il cavo di rete va in DHCP se non riesce ad andare in dhcp ti chiede i parametri da impostare.

Cerca le woreless e il loro segnale da solo e cliccando sulla network desiderata ti chiede la key e si connette da solo,

Memorizza automaticamente nel portafogli le password delle qwireless in crypt così da non doverle inserire ogni volta.

Per gnome l'interfaccia di networkmanager è già presente per kde bisogna usare knetworkmanager

----------

## Panic_attacK

Ciao grazie della risposta, però il mio non è un laptop, non riesco a capire perchè non mi dovrebbe funzionare con questa configurazione statica se prima mi funzionava...Ho fatto un installazione rapida, vi posso dire che durante l'installazione rapida mi ha completamente formattato il file /etc/hosts e mi ha inserito la riga di codice riportata qua sopra, io ho cercato, ma non mi pare ci fossero altri comandi da dare a /etc/hosts, attualmente sulla mia gentoo non ho nulla, quindi non saprei come scaricarlo network manager  :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

Hai entrambe le interfacce (eth0 ed eth1) con lo stesso indirizzo assegnato, molto probabilmente vanno in conflitto (curiosità, come mai 2 interfacce di rete collegate alla stessa subnet?).

Inoltre, anche se penso sia un errore di trascrizione:

```

config_eht1=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

config_eht0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" ) 

```

è eth, non eht.

----------

## Panic_attacK

si, era un errore di battitura, ora ho correto il post sopra,ho provato a modificare l'inidirizzo ip di eth0 ma nulla..comuqnue non c'è nessun cavo collegato a eth0, quindi teoricamente non dovrebbero andare in conflitto giusto?

ho messo la stessa subnet, perchè l'ho sempre vista identica, forse è quello?

----------

## Jisaw

 *Panic_attacK wrote:*   

> ho messo la stessa subnet, perchè l'ho sempre vista identica, forse è quello?

 

Direi di no. Prova a configurare una sola interfaccia di rete (lascia solo una entry di, rispettivamente, config_ routes_ e dns_servers_) e vedi come va. Se vuoi avere due interfacce sulla stessa rete perlomeno usa due indirizzi diversi e imposta un solo gateway di default.

----------

